# Trace A Gas Supply Line In Old Construction



## kdymaniac (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm remodeling a kitchen and need to install a natural gas stove to replace an electric one. I know where the natural gas enters the house and I know where the line comes out of the wall on the other side of the house to feed the furnaces and water heaters. Short of cutting holes and sticking my head in to look for the gas line, is there any way to trace the path of the gas lines so I can find the closest place to the kitchen to add the leg to supply the new stove?


----------



## irate808 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since you said old construction, Im guessing the gas lines are galvanized pipe. where are the pipes? Are they in the slab or wall? Also, what do you mean by "leg?"


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

You know just add a leg, just find a place to open the pipe and add 'another' Tee and while you add it add one for a fireplace and maybe the BBQ. Can't you run all that on a 1/2" line 100' from the meter? what's 300,000 BTU, you won't use more than one appliance at a time.


----------



## irate808 (Sep 17, 2007)

So if its galvanized, how would he thread the tee?


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> You know just add a leg, just find a place to open the pipe and add 'another' Tee and while you add it add one for a fireplace and maybe the BBQ. Can't you run all that on a 1/2" line 100' from the meter? what's 300,000 BTU, you won't use more than one appliance at a time.


Welcome to my life. I do that multiple times per week in selling tankless HWH's.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

irate808 said:


> So if its galvanized, how would he thread the tee?


Do you really have to ask?

in any event, I smell a home owner. So, continue reading posts where "other" have asked the same, and hire a pro for your gas work. Ppssttt, call it a branch, not a leg:thumbsup:


----------

